# American News Media is full of LIARS and Traitors...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

...As if this is news...most of us already knew this! But it has come to serious light that they are so evil and have done a huge part of taking this country down.

To all US Citizens with children;

If you allow your children to listen to this band of evil anti-Americans without de-programming them, then you are complicit in child abuse and acts of treason against the USA.

I promise you all, that I will do my best to call out these traitorous bastards and bitches at every chance I get.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I promise you all, that I will do my best to call out these traitorous bastards and bitches at every chance I get.


That's why I turned the TV off and read your posts instead.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I watch none of the news, they all lie through their teeth..

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These bastards have been lying for decades. It’s just gotten worse with Trump derangement syndrome. It’s not that they do not know the truth, they believe that the average Americans truth will be what they are told. Period.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You mean they don't really have a new way for me to lose inches without getting off the couch and they won't really be revealing said information at 11:00!?!?


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The media believe that if you state it often enough it will become the truth... so far they have suceeded!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How does it get fixed ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> How does it get fixed ?


Listen to the Denton and Sasquatch Show. Tell all of your friends.

As far as the media is concerned, forget about them. The fake news and propaganda will only get worse. That is why it is so important to gain the foundational knowledge of our forefathers. Filter everything else through that knowledge.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The news media are nothing more then lap dogs, puppets for the socialist left. They are complacent in undermining this Republic's constitution and indeed, facilitating the fall of this once great Republic. As such, they should suffer the same fate as their masters in being lined up against the wall and shot for the traitors that they are.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> The media believe that if you state it often enough it will become the truth... so far they have suceeded!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump has always been correct in calling the media "the enemy of the people."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

POTUS must have read my last response....:tango_face_wink:



> "The Mainstream Media is under fire and being scorned all over the World as being corrupt and FAKE. For two years they pushed the Russian Collusion Delusion when they always knew there was No Collusion. They truly are the Enemy of the People and the Real Opposition Party!" Trump tweeted.


https://dailycaller.com/2019/03/26/donald-trump-russian-collusion-conspiracy/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

To quote Slippy; American news media is full of LIARS and TRAITORS ......


----------

